# what is a what is a swinging bulkhead on a horse trailer



## westernboy19996 (Oct 8, 2013)

hello i was looking at options on a horse trailer and was wandering what a what is a swinging bulkhead is


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I believe the swinging bulkhead is the "solid" wall on a slant load between the horse stall area and the tack/dressing room.

Not positive but think that is what they call that "moveable" wall...bulkhead, so swinging would mean it could be moved, opened, closed, removed?
Also a swinging bulkhead wall might mean that your tack and equipment is *not* in a "locked" area as that wall opens...


----------

